# Help. Horn quit



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

So driving home I realized I no longer have a horn. When pressing on the steering wheel I can hear a click but no horn. The fuse looks fine. What should I be looking for?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

try replacing the horn or checking the wires to the horn?

i believe it is behind the right fog light (non s-line 06)


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

Wiring to the horn looks good. Is there a relay?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Disconnect horn and see if you get voltage between leads when horn pressed.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Yes there is a relay. It's under the knee bolster on the driver' side. It's grey in color and numbered 449, in my car anway. You can test the by jumping the relay. If you ground terminal 1/86 you can isolate where the problem is. If it sounds the problem is either in the steering wheel or steering wheel control module. If the relay clicks but doesn't sound the problem is in either the horn themselves or the wiring from the relay to the horn. If the relay doesn't click it is either a bad relay or a power supply problem.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

Seems I have power to the horn after testing. Guess the horn is toast?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess so. Time for an upgrade! Skip OEM...go airhorn!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Ibis 2.0T said:


> Seems I have power to the horn after testing. Guess the horn is toast?


there are two horns, both are toast?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Uber-A3 said:


> there are two horns, both are toast?


Isn't one horn just the "alert" horn, which is activated by the red button in the remote? (Makes a little "peep" sound, and shouldn't really be called a "horn")

Did you try that one? -If that works, it's obviously good and you just need the "big boy" horn.

Get something Italian. 

Maserati air horns sound great, but can only legally be used in narrow streets, and even then, only if you lean out oif the window gesturing wildly with BOTH arms and screaming something incomprehensible yet clearly obscene in some obscure Napolitan slang. in accordance with NTSB bulletin 176;49:82 paragraph four, subsection two.

:laugh:

Failing that, here's a cheaper fix:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I believe there are 2 "fanfare" horns and an extra "beep" for the alarm.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

I still have my alarm beep so if there are 2 in addition to that it appears they're both toast. I'll try replacing one today and see how it goes... I will not be going with the $120 OEM horn.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ibis 2.0T said:


> I still have my alarm beep so if there are 2 in addition to that it appears they're both toast. I'll try replacing one today and see how it goes... I will not be going with the $120 OEM horn.


I don't know, but they may be connected in series so if one goes out, they both won't work. Kinda like a cheap string of christmas tree lights.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

Replaced the one and we're back in action. Audi wanted $120, the local part store had one for $14. Good as new.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Ibis 2.0T said:


> Replaced the one and we're back in action. Audi wanted $120, the local part store had one for $14. Good as new.


return it
get an air horn


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> return it
> get an air horn


this.

i want to install a train grade horn on my A3...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

NYCameron said:


> return it
> get an air horn





VWAddict said:


> Maserati air horns sound great, but can only legally be used in narrow streets, and even then, only if you lean out oif the window gesturing wildly with BOTH arms and screaming something incomprehensible yet clearly obscene in some obscure Napolitan slang. in accordance with NTSB bulletin 176;49:82 paragraph four, subsection two.
> 
> :laugh:


QFE.


----------



## allinthefamily (Jan 12, 2011)

*what about multifunction, paddle shift, and airbag as well???*

anybody have any failures that include the entire steering wheel? Paddle shifters, volume control, mode control, (i.e. Both controls on left and right side of wheel), horn, and airbag. However, cruise control works! Wipers work! Turn signal works! Airbag light is on. 

would love to avoid pulling steering wheel control module since bently instructs to pull steering wheel...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

There is a plug within the steering wheel that activates all of those features and if disconnected it would cause those to fail. But hard to imagine that big plug coming undone unless you had the wheel off prior and didn't clamp it back together properly.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The clockspring in your steering wheel is bad.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> The clockspring in your steering wheel is bad.


QFE.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

What air horn to get??? Suggestions? :laugh:


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

allinthefamily said:


> anybody have any failures that include the entire steering wheel? Paddle shifters, volume control, mode control, (i.e. Both controls on left and right side of wheel), horn, and airbag. However, cruise control works! Wipers work! Turn signal works! Airbag light is on.
> 
> would love to avoid pulling steering wheel control module since bently instructs to pull steering wheel...


Just want to confirm what mike3141 said, your clockspring needs to be replaced. The same part no. applies to the GTI as well, so you may save a few bucks by picking it up at a VW dealer.


----------



## allinthefamily (Jan 12, 2011)

steering wheel never removed.

clockspring? Can anyone explain this one? 

also, QFE?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clockspring


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

allinthefamily said:


> steering wheel never removed.
> 
> clockspring? Can anyone explain this one?
> 
> also, QFE?


Quoted For Emphasis :thumbup:


----------



## allinthefamily (Jan 12, 2011)

Perhaps what I should have said is can anyone explain the failure? Or has anyone encountered the same issue? Is this common?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

All it takes for total failure is for the ground trace to break in the spiral cable.

I've had 2 failures in as many years.


----------



## allinthefamily (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you replace the part yourself? Do you know what the part number is?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

No I had the dealer do the service.

The part number is 1E0 959 653 D and you'll need a new steering wheel bolt: N 907 991 02.


----------

